# Sticky  Understanding Grand Seiko - Part 3 - Case Manufacturing and Zaratsu Finishing



## JoeKirk

After learning about the requisite for Grand Seiko design in Understanding Grand Seiko - Part 2 - Design, we can now further learn and understand the manufacturing process that enables these designs to come to life. One of the most challenging yet ultimately rewarding Grand Seiko components to manufacture is the case. There are very few manufacturers who are capable of achieving a case design similar to that of Grand Seiko due to its elaborate manufacturing process. The basic steps for most GS case manufacturing involve a multiple cold forging process, milling, annealing, preliminary polishing, Zaratsu polishing, buffing, and finally hairline finishing. In general, most case makers will either only forge or mill cases. It is also very uncommon (practically unheard of) to polish cases in such an elaborate technique, with so many steps, especially at the average price segment of Grand Seiko. Today, we will delve more deeply into this process and what makes it so special.

*Case Manufacturing*

Years of experimentation, research and development were required in order to create high-quality cases that adhered to Grand Seiko's Grammar of Design, and met the standards for both longevity and sharpness. Cold forging is a process that eliminates air bubbles from the metal and at the same time increases hardness up to 100hv, thus increasing longevity. Typically, super sharp-edged cases cannot be produced through a cold forging process - only milling can produce such sharp edges. Grand Seiko, however, has developed methods that would make you think the case is manufactured solely through a CNC milling machine (when that is not thecase).









The shape of a Grand Seiko case is achieved primarily through a cold forging process. This process requires 15 stages. A mould is utilized and the cold forging press uses up to 300 tonnes (over 330 US tons) of pressure to shape the case. This forging occurs anywhere from 10 to 13 times for each Grand Seiko produced. Each time it is forged, the case is annealed to about 1,100°C (2012°F) or to 800°C (1462°F) for 18k gold, for 15 minutes to remove stress and strengthen the metal. Utilizing this process creates a harder case that will wear longer and better tolerate re-polishing over the long term.









Despite the fact the case shape is very precise from the cold forging alone, this is not necessarily as precise as required by Grand Seiko standards. When the case is manufactured through cold forging, the case size is intentionally made slightly larger than what the finished product would be, by fractions of a millimeter. A very light CNC milling process - which required over three years of testing to perfect - is used in order to create the perfectly precise edges desired for Grand Seiko. This high-speed milling process is so fine, it removes as little as 5/100mm from the case. The finishing is what brings down the product to its final stage, though it is not a single step process.









*Finishing*

Grand Seiko has become renowned for its level of finishing, known as Zaratsu (or blade) polishing. Just as the katana blade, Zaratsu is required to create an ultra-smooth, distortion-free mirror surface that is only achievable over decades of experience. Zaratsu finishing was implemented by Grand Seiko in the 1960s (first on the Self-Dater model) and has carried over to the pieces of today. This finishing technique is incredibly labor intensive and quite expensive to produce. One of the beauties in Grand Seiko finishing is that it is very exclusive and something that is not commonly seen in terms of watch cases. The level of finishing is something you would possibly see only in higher-end luxury watchmakers, and mostly only in movement components (referred to as "black-polished" components). Watches using black-polished components can easily be 3-4 times the price of Grand Seiko, and in manycases, much more. To apply this method to a case is almost unheard of, but it is one of the essentials that give Grand Seiko its distinct beauty.









In order to achieve this quality of finish for the final product, cases undergo a four-part polishing process. The polishing is executed by fixing the case or bezel on a chuck, and applying it to a rotating tin and/or abrasive wheel delicately. The wheel is cleaned and wet with a brush numerous times per case -- it can take hours to finish just one surface. The tin wheels are made in-house, and the abrasive used is very fine (the details of which are undisclosed to the public). The result is, as mentioned, a distortion-free mirror finish, showing no blurring in reflections, only a pure and crisp image.









The Zaratsu method is a hand-executed polishing technique. The very few craftsman entrusted with this process have finely tuned skills with typically over 40 years of experience. The technique is an art form and the artisans behind it are masters of their crafts. The skill requires not only the ability to polish perfect curves on the cases in the same fashion as if they are flat, but also to polish without rounding the cases' perfectly sharp, faceted edges. This itself is extremely difficult to do. The artisans performing Zaratsu finishing are capable of polishing and only removing several microns of the surface in each polishing. Completion is not only determined by sight, but also by feel and the sound made in the process.









After the steps for Zaratsu are completed, the hairline (brushed) finishing is applied. Depending on the size of the surface, hairline finishing can be applied in various ways. For small thin surfaces, a special hand brush is used. For wider surfaces, the case can be drawn across a stationary surface, or a wheel can be used. This is also a process that requires delicate hand application to avoid going over the Zaratsu finish and stop precisely at the sharp corner of the edge.









As you have learned, Grand Seiko case manufacturing and finishing is quite an elaborate process. The sense of beauty that is achieved comes with finely honed skills, time and dedication; but anyone who has seen the edges and reflections cast by these watches knows those efforts are well worth it.

Stay tuned for our next segment in Understanding Grand Seiko - Part 4 - Hand, Index and Dial Manufacturing. Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## trhall

This series is great! I appreciate the detail behind the work used to make these watches.


----------



## T1meout

A very interesting read.
Thank you for sharing Joe.
I hope that Seiko treat their master polishers well, because if one were to retire, the backlog would impact both manufacturing and maintenance tremendously.


----------



## lvt

Can't wait to see the next episode, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1

Another great segment.


----------



## Zinzan

Hey Joe--

If Zaratsu polishing was only implemented on Grand Seikos as the Self Dater debuted, that means the original 1960 GS's did not utilize Zaratsu polishing techniques, correct?

Do the 1960 reissues utilize Zaratsu polishing?

Just curious. 

Thanks!


----------



## T1meout

Zinzan said:


> Hey Joe--
> 
> If Zaratsu polishing was only implemented on Grand Seikos as the Self Dater debuted, that means the original 1960 GS's did not utilize Zaratsu polishing techniques, correct?
> 
> Do the 1960 reissues utilize Zaratsu polishing?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, they most certainly do.


----------



## mrfourcows

JoeKirk said:


> View attachment 11845026


Brought a smile to my face


----------



## John Price

Keep these great posts coming - and be sure to make this a sticky.


----------



## GUTuna

This section on polishing will be a key reference for those that ask why we love Grand Seiko so much.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I love this about Grand Seiko, what I don't love is after they have master polishers, they let some typographically illiterate buffoon work on the dial design. 
The text elements feel so incomplete and clashing.


----------



## Zinzan

T1meout said:


> Yes, they most certainly do.


Hey T1meout--

Thanks for the confirmation. Is this your own opinion, or is it written/published somewhere?

You're probably correct, but when I searched for SBGW253 and zaratsu, the only hits I got from dealers, watch blogs, or Seiko were in regards to the modern reinterpretation, the SBGR305. And accordingly, if I google for SBGR305, almost all watch blog articles and dealer sites specifically mention Zaratsu polishing as a feature.

It's a lovely watch, regardless, of course.


----------



## T1meout

Zinzan said:


> Hey T1meout--
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation. Is this your own opinion, or is it written/published somewhere?
> 
> You're probably correct, but when I searched for SBGW253 and zaratsu, the only hits I got from dealers, watch blogs, or Seiko were in regards to the modern reinterpretation, the SBGR305. And accordingly, if I google for SBGR305, almost all watch blog articles and dealer sites specifically mention Zaratsu polishing as a feature.
> 
> It's a lovely watch, regardless, of course.


The specific mention of Zaratsu polishing in reference to the R305 is to emphasize that they are able to apply the Zaratsu polishing technique to this newly developed proprietary material referred to as "brilliant hard titanium" aswell.

Nowadays all GS have the Zaratsu polishing technique applied to them. Whether it's an entry level Quartz or the platinum $50k D model. It's a signature feature exclusive to all modern GS.


----------



## Kiwimac99

T1meout said:


> The specific mention of Zaratsu polishing in reference to the R305 is to emphasize that they are able to apply the Zaratsu polishing technique to this newly developed proprietary material referred to as "brilliant hard titanium" aswell.
> 
> Nowadays all GS have the Zaratsu polishing technique applied to them. Whether it's an entry level Quartz or the platinum $50k D model. It's a signature feature exclusive to all modern GS.


Not exclusive to GS.

Seiko Astron cases also have it, at least according to Seiko's Astron website page which says

"The cases are polished by hand to be distortion-free, using Seiko's unique Zaratsu technique, so that there is sharpness in every light reflection."


----------



## Casey Wai

Wow. Thanks for the comprehensive article. Can't wait for my first GS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nielss

Wow--this has been a really impressive series of posts! I love my GS watches even more now.


----------



## JoeKirk

T1meout said:


> A very interesting read.
> Thank you for sharing Joe.
> I hope that Seiko treat their master polishers well, because if one were to retire, the backlog would impact both manufacturing and maintenance tremendously.


I'm sure they do. It seems everyone at the facilities really love what they do and are proud to be a part of it. Don't think for a second though that they are not working on the next generation though! Educating is a very important of the Seiko philosophy.


----------



## JoeKirk

Zinzan said:


> Hey Joe--
> 
> If Zaratsu polishing was only implemented on Grand Seikos as the Self Dater debuted, that means the original 1960 GS's did not utilize Zaratsu polishing techniques, correct?
> 
> Do the 1960 reissues utilize Zaratsu polishing?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the question! Yes, all GS do undergo Zaratsu polishing. Of course, sometimes the techniques have to be altered depending on the metal itself, but at the end of the day, this is one of the most key attributes to GS beauty. There has to be Zaratsu on GS. While it wasn't a part of the formula in 1960, it is now.

I did reply to the message, just wanted to make sure this was answered publicly as well!


----------



## brionbonk

Thank you Joe, for this series. Your in depth knowledge of the manufacturing process and history are truly appreciated. I have a SBGH001 and an SBGE011, one Spring Drive and one Hi Beat, both with display backs. This series made me appreciate these pieces that much more. The craftsmanship is truly remarkable.


----------



## WichitaViajero

awesome series! Can't wait for part 4


----------



## Jim Smyth

Thanks for the info and pictures Joe. Good to see how they get the great finishes that they do and the process they use. Would love to see a actual video of how they machine down the cold forging process slug to get it to close to the final shape before hand polishing it.


----------



## closeset

This is very informative! Thanks for sharing


----------



## vincentle7914

Look great


----------



## srminimo

This is such a great read. Having bought my GS at the NYC boutique, I was explained the polishing techniques (and the fact a first polish by the GS masters is included with the purchase), but this is nonetheless very informative and fun to see.


----------



## WhiskyDad

Love it and now have an even greater appreciation for Grand Seiko.


----------



## Mageroyal

Incredible.


----------



## Mikavulin

Visiting the factory making #grandseiko watch case in koriyama.

This Was the culprit of my trip to Japan. 
I was invited to visit the factory in hope for me to work with them and produce a line of watches of my own. ( Gavox Watches ) 

This factory based in Fukushima prefecture, produces the weatch case of seiko for already over 60 years.

Akihiro, the director and owner of this company employing around 380 workers, was so generous to take time with me to visit the operation from A to Z.

A bit of recent history.

His company suffered from the earthquake ( building destroyed by the 9.0 earthquake and luckily all employees were safe) and they rebuild the factory in 2013.

They took the opportunity to improve the process to go from a 16 to 12 stamping operation ( creating from a slab of steel a molded case)!. Then these cases are to be milled from a 5D CNC to a turning mill and back to a 5D CNC. This To make all the case ready for polishing. The polishing is by far the most amazing process of the factory and this is a secret part I can not divulge ( all machines used in this process have been mate by this factory for they purpose and well trained worker ( polisher worker have a minimum of 2 years and some time 5 years to learn the job before they can be put on the grand Seiko port production line)). The visit done with Akihiro was so amazing. The Japanese respect, order and perfection really makes me think of working with them. ( Maybe ?) I also learned that the company not only do cases but there is now, in research of diversity ( before this company in the 80is was making more than 6 million watch case per year and now it is 100k)

Now, the company has 3 activities 
1 ( watch cases for seiko, grand Seiko, Casio MR-G and Ocean, Credor,...)
2 (surface treatment , IP plating, wet plating for cheap plastic casio turning them in chrome like, DLC, anodized ...)
3. (Making robitics and medical equipments)

Now! Question ! 
How much work goes in your Grand Seiko case ..... 60 hours of work. 
About the surfacing and polishing work I can say that great is not enough for them. They need perfection !
Grand Seiko case have never used coating so they always can polish again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkdc

Watching the polishers and grinders reminds me so much of watching Japanese knifesmiths at work -- another shrinking population. I wonder if Seiko poaches craftsmen from the knife industry.


----------



## cuthbert

Mikavulin said:


> Visiting the factory making #grandseiko watch case in koriyama.
> 
> This Was the culprit of my trip to Japan.
> I was invited to visit the factory in hope for me to work with them and produce a line of watches of my own. ( Gavox Watches )
> 
> This factory based in Fukushima prefecture, produces the weatch case of seiko for already over 60 years.
> 
> Akihiro, the director and owner of this company employing around 380 workers, was so generous to take time with me to visit the operation from A to Z.
> 
> A bit of recent history.
> 
> His company suffered from the earthquake ( building destroyed by the 9.0 earthquake and luckily all employees were safe) and they rebuild the factory in 2013.
> 
> They took the opportunity to improve the process to go from a 16 to 12 stamping operation ( creating from a slab of steel a molded case)!. Then these cases are to be milled from a 5D CNC to a turning mill and back to a 5D CNC. This To make all the case ready for polishing. The polishing is by far the most amazing process of the factory and this is a secret part I can not divulge ( all machines used in this process have been mate by this factory for they purpose and well trained worker ( polisher worker have a minimum of 2 years and some time 5 years to learn the job before they can be put on the grand Seiko port production line)). The visit done with Akihiro was so amazing. The Japanese respect, order and perfection really makes me think of working with them. ( Maybe ?) I also learned that the company not only do cases but there is now, in research of diversity ( before this company in the 80is was making more than 6 million watch case per year and now it is 100k)
> 
> Now, the company has 3 activities
> 1 ( watch cases for seiko, grand Seiko, Casio MR-G and Ocean, Credor,...)
> 2 (surface treatment , IP plating, wet plating for cheap plastic casio turning them in chrome like, DLC, anodized ...)
> 3. (Making robitics and medical equipments)
> 
> Now! Question !
> How much work goes in your Grand Seiko case ..... 60 hours of work.
> About the surfacing and polishing work I can say that great is not enough for them. They need perfection !
> Grand Seiko case have never used coating so they always can polish again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, I have seen some MR-Gs in Shanghai and while not the watches for me they are well finished.

I am quite surprised they do the polishing, I expected GS to do it internally, so when a watch is sent back to Japan for re-polishing they send the case to the supplier?


----------



## T1meout

cuthbert said:


> I am quite surprised they do the polishing, I expected GS to do it internally, so when a watch is sent back to Japan for re-polishing they send the case to the supplier?


The supplier is a Seiko subsidiary. So it's still all done inhouse.


----------



## Gharddog03

Awesome!


----------



## Jay Why

Loved this read, all 3 parts thank you for your input.
"Quality is. And Quality remains undefined and undefinable" (Persig)
And yet we all know it when we see it.


----------



## TheNaabe

Still looking forward to part 4!


----------



## verreauxi

Great post and a great series!


----------



## kotake12

I will thank you for creating an interesting article.
I also expect the next episode.


----------



## el34han

I wonder if the relative ceramic cases are being fimished the similar way. 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## NoSympathy

Love the various polishes and surfaces of my GS. Great read.


----------



## T1meout

denidem17 said:


> I agree this is a must reads. It's amazing what they do with their finishing.


I agree. So, why haven't you read it?

Reported your 99 one liner speed posts in a single day by the way.


----------



## sbhas2k

Hooked onto this. Excellent article. Will await for the next part of this series.


----------



## natrmrz

patiently waiting for part 4 still!


----------



## axinnel

Joe, if you tried to take my appreciation for GS to another level, which I would have thought impossible, you have done so! Your articles are amazing. Now, I just have to figure out how I can afford one!

By the way, someone mentioned how Seiko Astron uses Zaratsu polishing. I have a beautiful Seiko Astron, and I believe that it has Zaratsu polishing.


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Thanks. Really great stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afennell

Thank you for posting this. I'm looking at buying a Grand Seiko right now. I'm so much more impressed by a brand with great product than one that relies on it's brand cache to sell watches. Grand Seiko's obsession with delivering a great product is apparent.


----------



## tikkathree

Thank you. I've just enjoyed parts 1, 2 and 3. I'm on the cusp of deciding whether I actually want a GS for its intrinsic beauty or whether I "ought to have one in the collection, you know, just because." I'm not there yet in answering this question.


----------



## yngrshr

These have been fantastic write-ups. I've been sold on a GS for a while, but these write-ups make me want to dump buckets of cash right now on one.


----------



## Covenant

So, about that part 4... 

Great posts Joe. Much appreciated, especially the info on the grammar of design origins.


----------



## manofrolex

yngrshr said:


> These have been fantastic write-ups. I've been sold on a GS for a while, but these write-ups make me want to dump buckets of cash right now on one.


You did that didn't you


----------



## yngrshr

jmanlay said:


> You did that didn't you


Yep!!

_Sent with love from my two-tone 1000M water-resistant iPhone._


----------



## Saangha

Thank you for this series. I just purchased my first Grand Seiko and this gives me a much deeper connection to understanding why my soul was so attracted to this watch. Cheers!


----------



## whineboy

Saangha said:


> Thank you for this series. I just purchased my first Grand Seiko and this gives me a much deeper connection to understanding why my soul was so attracted to this watch. Cheers!


Picture required or it didn't happen  .


----------



## tbforbis

Awesome article, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## phaphaphooey

Had no idea about the Zaratsu, thanks for sharing.


----------



## roccoconrad223

amazing series, very informative keep posting series like these. APPRECIATED


----------



## jbzee

Engrossing history, cannot wait to read more! This is finery at its best, truly a great value considering the enirmous effort put forth.


----------



## UWSNYC

Just received my SBGA211 from US Dealer, while all surfaces have the perfect finish described beautifully here. I saw this beneath fingerprints. I wonder if something post Grand Seiko artisans was responsible. Can this be polished back to perfection? This is my first GS.


----------



## Bizcut1

Just completed reading the entire series and want to thanks and congratulate the author on a fine job. 

Ben


----------



## krayzie




----------



## LMLC88

Thank you so much for 3 amazing parts! I’m still hoping there’ll be a 4th post! Cheers!

P.S. Just got my first Grand Seiko, SBGX261.


----------



## sean374

that is so cool to understand about the finish


----------



## Glenn Quagmire

Perfection...


----------



## roadcykler

Glenn Quagmire said:


> Perfection...


Giggity!


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Selonari

Definitely gives you a newfound appreciation for the polishing, being able to know by sound is wild!


----------



## AirbusA380

Thank you. This was very interesting to read. Very nice information but where is Part 4? "Understanding Grand Seiko - Part 4 - Hand, Index and Dial Manufacturing" is not finished yet? It's mentioned at the bottom of the OP.


----------



## whineboy

AirbusA380 said:


> Thank you. This was very interesting to read. Very nice information but where is Part 4? "Understanding Grand Seiko - Part 4 - Hand, Index and Dial Manufacturing" is not finished yet? It's mentioned at the bottom of the OP.


The post is 4 years old, so I would not hold my breath waiting for part IV. OP Joe Kirk has his hands full these days.

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## GamecockNOVA

JoeKirk said:


> After learning about the requisite for Grand Seiko design in Understanding Grand Seiko - Part 2 - Design, we can now further learn and understand the manufacturing process that enables these designs to come to life. One of the most challenging yet ultimately rewarding Grand Seiko components to manufacture is the case. There are very few manufacturers who are capable of achieving a case design similar to that of Grand Seiko due to its elaborate manufacturing process. The basic steps for most GS case manufacturing involve a multiple cold forging process, milling, annealing, preliminary polishing, Zaratsu polishing, buffing, and finally hairline finishing. In general, most case makers will either only forge or mill cases. It is also very uncommon (practically unheard of) to polish cases in such an elaborate technique, with so many steps, especially at the average price segment of Grand Seiko. Today, we will delve more deeply into this process and what makes it so special.
> 
> *Case Manufacturing*
> 
> Years of experimentation, research and development were required in order to create high-quality cases that adhered to Grand Seiko's Grammar of Design, and met the standards for both longevity and sharpness. Cold forging is a process that eliminates air bubbles from the metal and at the same time increases hardness up to 100hv, thus increasing longevity. Typically, super sharp-edged cases cannot be produced through a cold forging process - only milling can produce such sharp edges. Grand Seiko, however, has developed methods that would make you think the case is manufactured solely through a CNC milling machine (when that is not thecase).
> 
> View attachment 11844938
> 
> 
> The shape of a Grand Seiko case is achieved primarily through a cold forging process. This process requires 15 stages. A mould is utilized and the cold forging press uses up to 300 tonnes (over 330 US tons) of pressure to shape the case. This forging occurs anywhere from 10 to 13 times for each Grand Seiko produced. Each time it is forged, the case is annealed to about 1,100°C (2012°F) or to 800°C (1462°F) for 18k gold, for 15 minutes to remove stress and strengthen the metal. Utilizing this process creates a harder case that will wear longer and better tolerate re-polishing over the long term.
> 
> View attachment 11844946
> 
> 
> Despite the fact the case shape is very precise from the cold forging alone, this is not necessarily as precise as required by Grand Seiko standards. When the case is manufactured through cold forging, the case size is intentionally made slightly larger than what the finished product would be, by fractions of a millimeter. A very light CNC milling process - which required over three years of testing to perfect - is used in order to create the perfectly precise edges desired for Grand Seiko. This high-speed milling process is so fine, it removes as little as 5/100mm from the case. The finishing is what brings down the product to its final stage, though it is not a single step process.
> 
> View attachment 11844954
> 
> 
> *Finishing*
> 
> Grand Seiko has become renowned for its level of finishing, known as Zaratsu (or blade) polishing. Just as the katana blade, Zaratsu is required to create an ultra-smooth, distortion-free mirror surface that is only achievable over decades of experience. Zaratsu finishing was implemented by Grand Seiko in the 1960s (first on the Self-Dater model) and has carried over to the pieces of today. This finishing technique is incredibly labor intensive and quite expensive to produce. One of the beauties in Grand Seiko finishing is that it is very exclusive and something that is not commonly seen in terms of watch cases. The level of finishing is something you would possibly see only in higher-end luxury watchmakers, and mostly only in movement components (referred to as "black-polished" components). Watches using black-polished components can easily be 3-4 times the price of Grand Seiko, and in manycases, much more. To apply this method to a case is almost unheard of, but it is one of the essentials that give Grand Seiko its distinct beauty.
> 
> View attachment 11844962
> 
> 
> In order to achieve this quality of finish for the final product, cases undergo a four-part polishing process. The polishing is executed by fixing the case or bezel on a chuck, and applying it to a rotating tin and/or abrasive wheel delicately. The wheel is cleaned and wet with a brush numerous times per case -- it can take hours to finish just one surface. The tin wheels are made in-house, and the abrasive used is very fine (the details of which are undisclosed to the public). The result is, as mentioned, a distortion-free mirror finish, showing no blurring in reflections, only a pure and crisp image.
> 
> View attachment 11845010
> 
> 
> The Zaratsu method is a hand-executed polishing technique. The very few craftsman entrusted with this process have finely tuned skills with typically over 40 years of experience. The technique is an art form and the artisans behind it are masters of their crafts. The skill requires not only the ability to polish perfect curves on the cases in the same fashion as if they are flat, but also to polish without rounding the cases' perfectly sharp, faceted edges. This itself is extremely difficult to do. The artisans performing Zaratsu finishing are capable of polishing and only removing several microns of the surface in each polishing. Completion is not only determined by sight, but also by feel and the sound made in the process.
> 
> View attachment 11845018
> 
> 
> After the steps for Zaratsu are completed, the hairline (brushed) finishing is applied. Depending on the size of the surface, hairline finishing can be applied in various ways. For small thin surfaces, a special hand brush is used. For wider surfaces, the case can be drawn across a stationary surface, or a wheel can be used. This is also a process that requires delicate hand application to avoid going over the Zaratsu finish and stop precisely at the sharp corner of the edge.
> 
> View attachment 11845026
> 
> 
> As you have learned, Grand Seiko case manufacturing and finishing is quite an elaborate process. The sense of beauty that is achieved comes with finely honed skills, time and dedication; but anyone who has seen the edges and reflections cast by these watches knows those efforts are well worth it.
> 
> Stay tuned for our next segment in Understanding Grand Seiko - Part 4 - Hand, Index and Dial Manufacturing. Hope you enjoyed!


Thanks for the info and clear concise writing.


----------



## moonbhaa

Grand Seiko is a different level of quality. I would not be surprised if the prices go up drastically in the coming years


----------



## whineboy

moonbhaa said:


> Grand Seiko is a different level of quality. I would not be surprised if the prices go up drastically in the coming years


Uh, they already have done that.

Having a great time&#8230;.


----------



## Earthbound2

Love reading the history as part of my watch research process. Thanks for taking the time to put that together and sharing it with us.


----------

